# Poodle Allergy



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

My personal opinion is that there is no such thing as a truly hypoallergenic dog. Since poodles have hair and not fur, their dander is different than the fur-dogs.

There are lots of wipes and baths that are for reducing dander on your dog's hair or fur. I've had success with a few--I used Allerpet for a while. I tend to not be allergic to poodles but am allergic to most dogs. Some dogs are worse than others. My dad has a mini-poo who's highly allergenic...I get hives on my arms if I handle him. But most poodles don't affect me. My border collie mix isn't too bad for me as long as I keep her clean and don't let her lick me.

Here's an example of a wipe (this comes in a shampoo too):
Amazon.com: Simple Solution Allergy Relief from Pets Wipes, 8-Count: Kitchen & Dining

Also saw this book; looks like it's worth a read!
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Allergic-Pets-Breakthrough-Living-Animals/dp/0553383671/ref=pd_sim_k_7[/ame]

I'm ordering it since my 16yo seems to be a bit allergic to Lily. :/ Of course she admitted she hasn't taken her Zyrtec in weeks! I take Claritin year-round as I have a TON of environmental allergies, indoor and out and year-round. Adding dog allergies doesn't make me any better or worse. I also get quarterly Kenalog shots for allergies.

Now odor doesn't cause allergies. If you are allergic to his saliva (do you get hives where he licks you?) and he grooms himself a lot, then the dry saliva particles on his hair could be affecting you. So those topical dander removers would still possibly help.

I've had asthma since I was 3 years old and I'm allergic to almost all plants/grasses/trees/molds. It's easy for docs to jump to a conclusion wrt to pets being the cause of allergies. I wouldn't blame Guido just yet until seriously examining the rest of your environment. And even if it *is* him, modern medicine has made it possible for many of us allergy sufferers to keep enjoying our pets.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hello, HiSocietyPoodle:

I agree with Mama regarding the "no hypoallergenic dogs" issue. 

I'm not an expert but here's what works for me. You can add EFAs to his food--they're supposed to improve coat condition and are good for overall health (just as with us humans). I bathe mine approximately every 3 weeks, especially in the summer, and use a grooming spray when brushing them out. (Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice is what I have but others also like Crown Royale Formula #3.) 

As for his teeth: do you brush them? If not, I'd start brushing daily in the evenings. Then you can rinse with something like this: Amazon.com: CET Oral Hygiene Rinse 8 Ounce: Kitchen & Dining

Brushing and rinsing has kept my poodles' teeth and gums clean for 10 years now (the oldest)! 

I also wipe mine down when they come inside (mostly because my newbie poodle has seasonal allergies and this seems to help him a lot). I use the Costco baby wipes, but any wipe with no perfumes/dyes should work. This will help keep the dander under control (and will be easiest if you keep your poodle in a miami or lamb trim--obviously this is hard to do if their in the show trims! LOL)!

I hope that helps! Keep us posted.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I also wipe mine down when they come inside (mostly because my newbie poodle has seasonal allergies and this seems to help him a lot).


That's a REALLY good idea! I noticed that after Lily rolled around in our freshly cut grass that I felt itchy and got a stuffy nose while cuddling her. It occurred to me that it was probably from being covered in cut grass (some of it had bolted so there's extra pollen) and I was even telling dd that I think her allergies around Lily could be something Lily's picking up outside. It had not occurred to me to wipe her down though...I bet even a damp washcloth would help!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Yes, I have environmental allergies. I have been tested many years ago, and again a few years ago. I'm highly allergic to cats, mold, mildew, dust, multiple chemical sensitivities (MCS) and seasonal pollen from the north east, and plenty of northern plants (I now live in south Florida) and tropical plants don't bother me. 

Guido's hair is about a half an inch to an inch all over except a poofy top knot and long poofy ears. He wears a modified puppy cut -- I shave his face, belly, neck and base of his tail. He doesn't spend much time outside unless he's going for a walk with me. He's only outdoors about 15 minutes a day without being on a leach going for a walk. He's sort of a house dog. When he is in the hot sun he does seem to have sweaty smell. he's black so he attracts the hot sun.

If I wipe him down and he has fur how much good will it do? It will just get the outer hair...

I'm thinking of trimming him really close. Maybe baby or pet wipes...

*Rowan* -- Is this the spray you mentioned?

Anyone have any recommendations of EFA's for dogs? I did have him on probotics for awhile. I found them at Whole Foods in the pet food isle. I'll look for EFA's there next time I go shopping.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> If I wipe him down and he has fur how much good will it do? It will just get the outer hair...
> 
> I'm thinking of trimming him really close. Maybe baby or pet wipes...
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one. I know *CHOCOLATE MILLIE* loves that Crown Royale #3.  I give mine "human" EFAs--either Flax or Fish Oil. I prefer the flax as it's not as smelly. I use Dr. Goodpet's probiotics but there are many good ones out there. 

Wiping him down should still help, but you're right--a shorter clip might be your best bet!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> If I wipe him down and he has fur how much good will it do? It will just get the outer hair...
> 
> I'm thinking of trimming him really close. Maybe baby or pet wipes...


If you rub him really well and his coat is 1/2" in most places, I would think that would get off any surface allergens he picks up outside and possibly get his own dander (from licking) off his hair. 

There are also carpet/upholstery sprays that receive high reviews on Amazon, in case the allergens are getting you indirectly.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

About the part where you wrote "My ToyPoo Guido has a noticable odor. He has had this issue since I got him, bathing help reduce it but only slightly.", I had a similar issue when I first got my poodle. I bathed her frequently, but she still kinda stunk. Then I realized that the odor came from her ears! Her previous owner did not clean them up well, and they were really stinky. Just saying...maybe the odor came from an unexpected source.

My husband is allergic to dogs in general, but not so much on my poodle, given that I bathe her every 7-10 days. When dust and dander start accumulating on her hair, he always gets the sneeze. As long as I keep her clean, he's co-existing with the dog.


----------

